# looking for a used plow for dodge ram



## pookies1967dodg (Mar 4, 2004)

looking for a used plow and frame set up for my 1987 dodge power ram. i am hoping to find one locally (twin cities) of minnesota or close to that general area.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you try ebay or cpw they have prices for what you get a used plow for


----------



## duh (Feb 8, 2004)

what is cpw? never heard of it


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Central Parts Warehouse:

http://www.centralparts.com/home.asp


----------

